# Update of my New Church Hanover Presbyterian



## God'sElectSaint (May 31, 2015)

As I posted a little bit I decided to go to a new church, a Presbyterian Hanover Valley Church. And I wanted to let you go know it is a wonderful Church! I really love it. It's smaller(150-200 people) and actually more traditional than the website looks. Very solid reformed preaching and beautiful hymns. I am going to a picnic this Tuesday they are having at this park near my house hopefully get to know the congregation a little better. I like that it's smaller it will be easier to get involved and get to know everyone.


----------



## Andres (May 31, 2015)

God'sElectSaint said:


> It's smaller(150-200 people)


 Haha...what a tiny church. 
Glad you found a good church.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 31, 2015)

Andres said:


> Haha...what a tiny church.



I guess everything is bigger in Texas. We had 45 folks today and it seemed packed....


----------



## Edward (May 31, 2015)

VictorBravo said:


> We had 45 folks today and it seemed packed.


Only a little smaller than our last Deacon's meeting.


----------



## Nicholas Perella (May 31, 2015)

VictorBravo said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Haha...what a tiny church.
> ...



you might know, he was being _humorously_sarcastic.


----------



## Andres (May 31, 2015)

Nicholas Perella said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...



Yes, it was a weak attempt at humor. We had one family out today so I think there were 30 of us in morning worship. Don't get me wrong, I pray daily for more families, but 200 people is a megachurch compared to what I'm used to!


----------



## VictorBravo (May 31, 2015)

Nicholas Perella said:


> you might know, he was being humorouslysarcastic.



Yes, I knew, and I was doing the same thing....


----------



## God'sElectSaint (Jun 1, 2015)

My last church was pretty big (2000 people) But I met a lot of great people there and it helped me a lot. The preaching wasn't that bad either just more Arminain/dispensational stuff. Sinners prayer at the end of every service(I never understood the sinners prayer deal) I think it causes more confusion then anything.


----------

